# new place



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

mine would be Alaska


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Canada!!!


----------



## KyleK (Jul 19, 2007)

Lol,
Its kinda cold here in these alberta winters bud...


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

KyleK said:


> Lol,
> Its kinda cold here in these alberta winters bud...


If he wants to hunt Canada... im sure he will dress appropriately!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Canada and Florida. Hogs and untouched wilderness... SWEET.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Alaska, colorado, or Wyoming.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Colorado and Canada would be nice to hunt.
I know Canada has got giant deer. 
Colorado i am pretty sher has some good sized deer. elf and moose would be amasing to hunt. 
don't laugh! i live in NC. a big buck hear is an 6 point a giant is an 8 point! :sad:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

u cant hunt elf in colorado man i got to move there i love those little migets from santa 

jk man i am just messin with u i couldnt resist


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> u cant hunt elf in colorado man i got to move there i love those little migets from santa
> 
> jk man i am just messin with u i couldnt resist


Haha i didnt even know he said elf!! lol


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Ontario, Alberta..probably a few states.


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

african animals for me!


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

Blankenship said:


> african animals for me!


what would be your top three,

mine are warthog kudu and impala


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> u cant hunt elf in colorado man i got to move there i love those little migets from santa
> 
> jk man i am just messin with u i couldnt resist


ELK. sorry for the type O. i would like to hunt elf if they existed! it would be fun to shoot at them. Great Practice!!!!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I bet oompa loompas taste better.

lain:


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> I bet oompa loompas taste better.
> 
> lain:


lol yeah they might taste like choclate


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

Still British Columbia and then in Africa!

in africa, top three would be a Kudu, Cape buff, and impala


----------



## Albertabowhunt (Oct 15, 2006)

IN my Backyard on in Saskachewan for whitetails... moose and caribou i would go to NWT and then africa as well. that would be awesome.. Hey KyleK were are u at in DEvon i live about 10mins north of devon lol.


----------



## Elk_Hunter (Oct 19, 2006)

Id have to go to Sask aswell,

Mitch well have to get together and shoot at xmas when im back at home

Kyle what part of devon?...im from Leduc


----------

